# ADATA XPG Gammix S70 Blade - Slower than expected performance - %50 writes (M.2 Slots running off PCH)



## Solace50 (Feb 4, 2022)

This thread clearly covers the issue near the end, the same occurs on various other models and I would encourage people to check and list them here to get MFG's to fix the issue.








						WD SN850 Slower than expected performance
					

Hi,  Just picked up a WD SN850 1TB. Did a fresh install of latest version of Win 10 and installed latest AMD Chipset & Nvidia Gpu drivers. Compared to review sites it seems my SSD is lacking in performance. PCIe links are @ 4.0 and its installed on CPU lanes. Temps max around 75c. I have also...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



If I disable the onboard WIFI in bios the negotiation goes to 256 and speeds hit about sub 10% of expected rates but still significantly better. If WD was able to push a firmware update to better the negotiation of the drive I presume other vendors can do the same. If not well then I'm sure I can punt these back to amazon on day 29 of the return period.

First covers the first slot running at normal speeds, second covers the M.2 slot running on the PCH with impaired writes. Both slots are @ 4.0 x4 speeds.


----------



## GabrielLP14 (Feb 15, 2022)

Have you tried updating your Blade's firmware?


----------



## Solace50 (Feb 15, 2022)

Both drives run the latest firmware...


----------



## GabrielLP14 (Feb 15, 2022)

Which motherboard?


----------



## Solace50 (Feb 15, 2022)

x570 carbon wifi pro


----------



## jonup (Apr 28, 2022)

Solace50 said:


> Both drives run the latest firmware...


There is a new firmware v 3.2.F.46 out. See if that addresses your issues.


----------



## ACE76 (May 31, 2022)

I am having serious issues with this sad on my Mag Tomahawk x570 board...I have not been able to see anything beyond 3000mb read and 1600 write..I've checked all settings and have PCIE 4 with 4x lanes. It's installed on the top NVME slot so getting directly from the CPU. Very disappointed.


----------



## GabrielLP14 (Jun 1, 2022)

ACE76 said:


> I am having serious issues with this sad on my Mag Tomahawk x570 board...I have not been able to see anything beyond 3000mb read and 1600 write..I've checked all settings and have PCIE 4 with 4x lanes. It's installed on the top NVME slot so getting directly from the CPU. Very disappointed.


Did you update the SSD's firmware?


----------



## jonup (Jun 14, 2022)

ACE76 said:


> I am having serious issues with this sad on my Mag Tomahawk x570 board...I have not been able to see anything beyond 3000mb read and 1600 write..I've checked all settings and have PCIE 4 with 4x lanes. It's installed on the top NVME slot so getting directly from the CPU. Very disappointed.


What CPU are you using? All APUs use gen3. Zen and Zen+ also do not support gen4.


----------



## chant73 (Jun 21, 2022)

The product seems to have a firmware bug that does not perform trim properly. Therefore, performing Garbage Correction only with the default over provisioning space causes a speed reduction. If you manually set the OP by 20%, the speed will not decrease. In addition, it measures read IOPS twice as much as the manufacturer suggests.

These problems occur frequently in SSDs of non-mainstream manufacturers, so I recommend setting the OP 20% regardless of SSD type or model.


----------



## jonup (Aug 3, 2022)

jonup said:


> There is a new firmware v 3.2.F.46 out. See if that addresses your issues.


This was yet further updated to 3.2.F.66


----------



## dnm_TX (Aug 3, 2022)

What about if you disable the ASPM on the PCH?


----------



## Solace50 (Aug 13, 2022)

jonup said:


> This was yet further updated to 3.2.F.66


Is there a changelog, their firmware requires a full wipe which is absurd when the disk is the host of the OS as well... I actually dumped all my extra SSD's recently which would make this an utter pain in the ass to attempt even with two of these drives.

I believe the warning displaying on the FW updater is that you cannot roll back without data loss, updating seems to not wipe data on the drive.

Also it appears 2A -> 66 appears to have some improvements resolving the issue despite their support team gave 0 interaction or even provided an update that it is fixed. The new firmware appears to suffer a considerable performance loss. RND4K is down almost 50%, though the writes are closer to when I tested earlier, I'm hoping  this is not due to Ethernet being utilized as I was on wifi prior to this. The ax200 chip is still enabled and I recall testing this before and still impacted the throughput.


----------



## Solace50 (Aug 14, 2022)

Fun fact, the utility adata provides would not say update is required on A2 firmware when i have 2 tb ones installed, i got another for a new build for someone else that is the same firmware on a 1tb model (A2 Firmware) and the utility then says update required... I'm not even sure if the builds are publicly posted lol...


----------

